# Funny Thoughts To Conjure With



## Casper (Sep 27, 2013)

_*[FONT=&quot]If      you take an Oriental person and spin him around several times, does he      become disoriented?[/FONT]*_
_*[FONT=&quot]If      people from Poland are called 'Poles', why aren't people from Holland      called 'Holes?' [/FONT]*_
_*[FONT=&quot]Why      do we say something is out of whack?  What is a whack, anyway?[/FONT]*_
_*[FONT=&quot]Do      infants enjoy infancy as much as adults enjoy adultery?[/FONT]*_
_*[FONT=&quot]If      a pig loses its voice, is it disgruntled?[/FONT]
*_
_*[FONT=&quot]Why      do women wear evening gowns to nightclubs?  Shouldn't they be wearing      nightgowns?[/FONT]*_
_*[FONT=&quot]If      love is blind, why is lingerie so popular?[/FONT]*_
_*[FONT=&quot]When      someone asks you, 'A penny for your thoughts, 'and you put your two cents      in, what happens to the other penny?[/FONT]*_
_*[FONT=&quot]When      cheese gets it's picture taken, what does it say?[/FONT]*_
_*[FONT=&quot]Why      is a person who plays the piano called a pianist, but a person who drives      a racing car not called a racist?[/FONT]*_
_*[FONT=&quot]Why      are a wise man and wise guy opposites?[/FONT]*_
_*[FONT=&quot]Why      do "overlook" and "oversee" mean opposite things?[/FONT]*_
_*[FONT=&quot]If      horrific means to make horrible, does terrific mean to make terrible?[/FONT]*_
_*[FONT=&quot]Why      isn't 11 pronounced onety one?[/FONT]*_
_*[FONT=&quot] There      is no shorter sentence in the English language than 'I am'.  
     Readers point out that actually, 'I do' is the longest sentence?       Think about it![/FONT]*_
_*[FONT=&quot]If      lawyers are disbarred and clergymen defrocked, doesn't it follow that      electricians can be delighted, musicians denoted, cowboys deranged, models      deposed, tree surgeons debarked and dry cleaners depressed?[/FONT]*_
_*[FONT=&quot]Do      Roman paramedics refer to IV's as  '4's'?[/FONT]*_
_*[FONT=&quot]Why      is it that if someone tells you that there are 1 billion stars in the      universe you will believe them, but if they tell you a wall has wet paint      you will have to touch it to be sure? [/FONT]*_
_*[FONT=&quot]Why      do they display pictures of criminals in the Post Office?  What are      we supposed to do, write to them? Why don't they just put their pictures      on the postage stamps so the postmen can look for them while they deliver      the mail ? [/FONT]*_
_* 
*_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2013)

Funny Casper, I've heard a few of those before.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks Cas.


----------

